# In my amazing garden today...



## Triehard (Jun 20, 2008)

A unique creature ...the "Redcamelrobin"

Not perfectly done but hey....it's just for the fun of it.


----------



## Battou (Jun 20, 2008)

Yeah, That needs a little more ironing out, I would thing the head needs down sizing to better fit the body more proportionally.


----------



## Triehard (Jun 20, 2008)

Oh sorry... I forgot to mention it is the "Big headed Redcamelrobin":mrgreen:


----------



## KabeXTi (Jun 20, 2008)

At first I was like . . "Uhh, wtf is that!" 

That's hillarious!


----------



## Chiller (Jun 20, 2008)

Can ya imagine seeing that in your garden.   I can bet in the next few years some scientist will try it.   Very cool work in this one.


----------



## Triehard (Jun 21, 2008)

Haha thx for the comments...mission accomplished "putting a smile on your faces is one of my hobbies"
There will be some more later on:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Chiller (Jun 21, 2008)

Triehard said:


> Haha thx for the comments...mission accomplished "putting a smile on your faces is one of my hobbies"
> There will be some more later on:mrgreen::mrgreen:


  Thank you for the smile.  That is what it is about .


----------



## Hawaii Five-O (Jun 21, 2008)

thats so cool, hopefully I will see one of those flying around my area!


----------



## SandShots (Jun 28, 2008)

lol

i like it


----------



## Triehard (Jun 29, 2008)

Chiller & C677T & SandShots
Thx for your reply's. :thumbup:


----------



## lockwood81 (Jun 29, 2008)

So can it fly long distances without stopping for seeds?


----------



## JorgeRegula (Jun 29, 2008)

Oh my, isn't that the cutest thing I've ever seen...


----------



## Triehard (Jun 29, 2008)

@ lockwood81 it eats in flight, cuz it's really difficult for it to land and collect seeds without falling over on the cause of it being a bit topheavy.
@ JorgeRegula yep cute isn't it


----------



## Senor Hound (Jun 30, 2008)

Look for one of these in your nearest bird bath...  On second thought, its part camel so it probably won't ever need any water...


----------



## claned (Jul 2, 2008)

If I see that flitting around my yard, I'm moving.  Just sayin.

Camels look to much like llamas and llamas are just obnoxious creatures.


----------



## underOATH2220 (Jul 8, 2008)

hahahhhaahahahaha that's hilarious


----------



## vinyljunkie (Jul 8, 2008)

took me a minute, I was like wtf!?!


----------



## BoblyBill (Jul 9, 2008)

So that's where my senior biology project wondered off to... Let him know that I got an F because I couldn't prove that I had created him... Cursed bird mammal.

lol


----------



## caspertodd (Jul 9, 2008)

Great! A bird that spits AND craps on you! Very funny


----------



## Triehard (Jul 9, 2008)

Woohaa you are all killing me here with your comments.
:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## mmcduffie1 (Jul 9, 2008)

I think that's the bird that spit on my window!


----------

